# Buffalo Chicken "French Dip" Sandwich



## chiefwms (Oct 9, 2004)

This is a GREAT sandwich.  I make them all the time. 

Buffalo Chicken "French Dip" Sandwich

Yield: 4 Servings
Ingredients
	  	1/2 c Wings Sauce (See Tips)	
	  	1/2 c Chicken broth	
	  	2 T unsalted butter	
	  	1 Rotisserie Chicken (2-3 lbs)	
	  	1/2 c Celery, minced	
	  	1/2 c Blue cheese, crumbled	
	  	1/2 c Mayonase	
	  	Juice of 1/2 Lemons	
	  	4 French rolls	
	  	4 Leaf Lettuce	
	  	Pepper to taste	
	  	Warm dipping sauce	

Instructions
1. Preheat Oven to 450°

2. Bring wings sauce, broth and butter to a boil. Reduce heat to low and keep warm for serving

3. Remove meat from chicken

4. Combine celery, blue cheese, mayonase, and lemon juice in a small bowl

5. Toast rolls in oven until crisp

6. Spread each half of roll with some of the blue cheese mixture. Place lettuce on the bottom half of the rolls, top with some chicken, then season with pepper. Cover each with a top portion of the roll and serve with warmed wings sauce for dipping

7  Cooking Tip: Hot Wings Sauce, sauce for Buffalo wings is typically made using a tobasco like sauce and butter. but for this sandwich simply use a commercial hot wings sauce ("Frank's" brand is good) thinned out with a little chicken broth and butter

8.  Source: Cuisine at Home Magazine


----------

